# GOP Rep Says Illegal Immigrants Receiving ‘Pallets of Baby Formula



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Nolte: GOP Rep Says Illegal Immigrants Receiving 'Pallets of Baby Formula'


Rep. Kat Cammack (R-FL) says that while Americans face a worsening baby formula shortage, “They are sending pallets -- pallets! of baby formula to the border.”




www.breitbart.com


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Well they deserve it. They have done so much for this country.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> Well they deserve it. They have done so much for this country.


Hmmm... I don't see feeding infants as a matter of how much they've done.

If it actually comes down to feeding ours or theirs the calculus changes a little... but we're not there...yet.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Gee, I had to buy my own when I didn't have enough boobage for three babies...maybe someone should suggest the fact that nursing is free and better for baby!!


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Then why are all the stores around here empty of formula? If this is true, then we ARE there.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

BadOregon said:


> Then why are all the stores around here empty of formula? If this is true, then we ARE there.


Around here today:

WalMart - well stocked but not full.
Grocery chain store - almost empty.
Pharmacy chain store - shelves full with boxes stacked 5 high and two wide at each end of row.

Don't know about anywhere else and three stores does not give a definitive answer... so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

In six states—Iowa, South Dakota, North Dakota, Missouri, Texas, and Tennessee—more than half of baby formula was completely sold out during the week starting April 24 

CVS and Walgreens confirmed that it is limiting customers nationwide to three toddler and infant formulas per transaction. 








The Baby Formula Supply Problem Is Getting Worse


For months stores nationwide have been struggling to stock enough baby formula. Manufacturers say they're producing at full ...




www.ntd.com


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Report: No Press Allowed at Biden Baby Formula Meeting


President Joe Biden will exclude members of the press corps from his meeting Thursday afternoon with manufacturers of baby formula.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> Report: No Press Allowed at Biden Baby Formula Meeting
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden will exclude members of the press corps from his meeting Thursday afternoon with manufacturers of baby formula.
> ...


There will be a readout about it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

painterswife said:


> There will be a readout about it.


Provided by PRAVDA. You know Brandon isn't in charge. I don't know who is in charge of this train wreck. Do you?


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Hmmm... I don't see feeding infants as a matter of how much they've done.
> 
> If it actually comes down to feeding ours or theirs the calculus changes a little... but we're not there...yet.


That was supposed to be sarcasm.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know how this slipped so far under my radar, but after a little checking all I can say is... *this is bad.*

I went back into the "well stocked" pharmacy and spoke with the manager (I know her personally)... seems they were out of formula until last night... a delivery came in and they got a partial shipment. What she had was what I could see... nothing in the stock room and she was told that it was hard to tell when she might get more. Once word gets around that she has it she expects it to last a day or two at most (she's putting out a sign in the a.m. and limiting purchases to 3). *This is potentially extremely bad. *


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> There will be a readout about it.


There's a reason that they don't want members of the press present.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I read that Canada is seeing a shortage but it seems to be caused by panic buying.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

We can be our own worst enemy sometimes.

@wr


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe it's time to make America great again. No way but up from this point.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I read that shortages in Canada seem to focus on specific formulas made for infants with allergies and that’s a lot scarier than toilet paper and baking supplies shortages.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it is because Putin hates babies. At least that's what someone said they heard on CNN, so it has to be true.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Abortions of 1st world carbon spewing westerners is necessary and should be cost effective. Feeding less educated and more tractable replacements is for the greater good. Tighten your belts and spill your wombs people, this is the definition of progress.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The FDA is advising parents and caregivers to not make or feed homemade infant formula to infants. Parents or caregivers of infants who have consumed a homemade infant formula should contact their healthcare provider and report any symptoms to their local Health Department. 








FDA Advises Parents and Caregivers to Not Make or Feed Homemade Infant


The FDA is advising parents and caregivers to not make or feed homemade infant formula to infants. Parents or caregivers of infants who have consumed a homemade infant formula should contact their healthcare provider and report any symptoms to their local Health Department.




www.fda.gov


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

HDRider said:


> The FDA is advising parents and caregivers to not make or feed homemade infant formula to infants. Parents or caregivers of infants who have consumed a homemade infant formula should contact their healthcare provider and report any symptoms to their local Health Department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you reckon it's really the baby formula companies paying the fda to say this? Kind of like the pharmaceutical companies...


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I thin the problem with homemade formula is people will go with what they see on the Internet.

I looked further into some of the cases and some parents were feeding their children a formula of dates and sea moss, or something ridiculously similar…


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

doozie said:


> I thin the problem with homemade formula is people will go with what they see on the Internet.
> 
> I looked further into some of the cases and some parents were feeding their children a formula of dates and sea moss, or something ridiculously similar…


I agree with that. They should ask their doctors for recomendations.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Here is the story I was talking about, I’m sure it’s what prompted the advisory.









Babies fed homemade alkaline diet formula hospitalized with rickets, brain damage


One of the infants lived in Pennsylvania, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention




www.pennlive.com





I’m trying to remember when I switched my kids to whole milk, I’m pretty sure they were not on formula for a whole year.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

doozie said:


> I thin the problem with homemade formula is people will go with what they see on the Internet.
> 
> I looked further into some of the cases and some parents were feeding their children a formula of dates and sea moss, or something ridiculously similar…


That, and I could see a sudden change in diet causing GI issues. Any major dietary changes should probably be gradual. Plus, any potential allergy issues should be accounted for.. That said, an old fashioned, time tested recipe would probably be fine.

ETA: Maybe add some Polyvisol.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Immigrant babies are still in need of formula. There just is not an easy answer but the answer is not to deny them formula. 

I have a grandchild on the way. We have a plan in case the worst happens.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

tripletmom said:


> Do you reckon it's really the baby formula companies paying the fda to say this? Kind of like the pharmaceutical companies...


That's probably part of it as well. They'll call it a safety concern. Some are probably sincere about it. But I think that most are afraid that parents will figure out that there's a cheaper way to get the same results. Homemade formula used to be pretty common. Another nearly lost skill that these companies don't want revived.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Ummmmmm.... I think it is illegal to cook babies .......


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Except in blue States.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Immigrant babies are still in need of formula. There just is not an easy answer but the answer is not to deny them formula.


The answer is to send them home and take care of Americans first.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Hiro said:


> Provided by PRAVDA. You know Brandon isn't in charge. I don't know who is in charge of this train wreck. Do you?


Soros.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It's amazing how dumbed down this country has become.
We can't even feed our babies without help from large corporations and the government.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> It's amazing how dumbed down this country has become.
> We can't even feed our babies without help from large corporations and the government.


That's the biggest issue imo. People have been dumbed down to the point of being crippled by it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> It's amazing how dumbed down this country has become.
> We can't even feed our babies without help from large corporations and the government.


Pretty pathetic as well.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't see how the advice parents are being given makes sense.  Just watched a news show where a distraught parent kept trying to tell the expert there is NO FORMULA on the shelves in her town. The expert just said that the most important thing the Biden admin is doing is loosening WIC restrictions so they can buy name brand. Mother said she was not on WIC and THERE IS NO NAME BRAND AVAILABLE. So she was then advised to switch to a different brand or version of her brand. Again she was in tears as she said THERE IS NO FORMULA ON THE SHELF OF ANY KIND. Then she was told to call her pediatrician and they would help her with advice of how to use European formula. She again said IT IS NOT YET AVAILABLE. Then she was told, well, do NOT use a homemade formula it can kill the baby, and do not use cow's milk as babies cannot digest it. She replied Similac is cow's milk with other ingredients added and again was told the most helpful thing the administration can do at this time is allow WIC recipients to buy other brands than the usual approved.

Tone deaf.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

What a scary time to be a new parent or have young infants. As if it wasn't already frightening enough.

OTOH, I seem to remember going to cereal/milk and mashed up big people food when my kids were about 5-6 months old (supplementing formula with actual food before that, though). I'm really not understanding the people that are freaking out because they cannot find formula for their 9+ month old children. What in the actual heck.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Rep. Stefanik: WH Officials Laughed When Asked About Baby Formula Shortage


Rep. Elise Stefanik, R-N.Y., charged on Friday that President Joe Biden doesn’t have a plan to end the nationwide baby formula shortage.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

I can suggest people do like one family I know. The father pre chews food for the babies. It has worked good for them as thay have a large healthy family.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

tripletmom said:


> Gee, I had to buy my own when I didn't have enough boobage for three babies...maybe someone should suggest the fact that nursing is free and better for baby!!


If I'm not mistaken, you are the only person on this post suggesting breast feeding. What could possibly be better? It works!!!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

barnbilder said:


> Maybe it's time to make America great again. No way but up from this point.


One would hope, but with at least several more years of this administration plus a while to perhaps start to turn things around its going to be a while before things look up I suspect.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> Immigrant babies are still in need of formula. There just is not an easy answer but the answer is not to deny them formula.
> 
> I have a grandchild on the way. We have a plan in case the worst happens.


Correct, but legal citizen babies should be first in line. Always.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Just a interesting link to a bit of history of baby formula over the years. 









A concise history of infant formula (twists and turns included)


Finding an acceptable alternative to breast milk has proved to be a complicated quest that continues today.



www.contemporarypediatrics.com


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Redlands Okie said:


> Correct, but legal citizen babies should be first in line. Always.


Yes, and the parents should have given a little thought about what they would eat until the got to the land of milk and honey.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Maybe this is just their way of aborting babies in the 6th trimester.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Surprise!
It’s the law that Border Patrol provide food and that would include formula to those in their custody from what I’ve recently read...


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

doozie said:


> Surprise!
> It’s the law that Border Patrol provide food and that would include formula to those in their custody from what I’ve recently read...


There is a law against crossing the border illegally also.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Chief50 said:


> There is a law against crossing the border illegally also.


Even those breaking laws in this country get fed. Remember save the babies at all costs.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Chief50 said:


> There is a law against crossing the border illegally also.


Yes, and while they are in custody they will be fed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you are the only person on this post suggesting breast feeding. What could possibly be better? It works!!!


Starting breastfeeding has to be done when the baby is a newborn. It won't work if the baby is bottle fed for it's first 6 months.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am truly sorry for the lack of formula for those that depend on it..... However there are lots of options... Ok so here is what I did! I had a baby that nursed every 1.5 hours day and night for 5 months! I walked into a health food store a bit on the pale side and the gal lead me to an isle with powdered Goats Milk in containers just like formula! Then she showed me the liquid cartons and glass bottles! So many choices and the difference was just pricing.... I found a small hobby goat owner and she supplied the goats milk which was also organic as all my baby sons food would turn out to be...he had issues and allergies....I bought gallons of it every week! I can tell you that the Dr said it was fine as it was supplemented with nursing but it has been proven that Goats milk is the closest thing to breast milk there is! No matter the shortage that is done with powdered formula....there is an immense amount of GOOD OLD GOATS MILK! It has saved so many lives in the past when there wasn't formula! My second son was failure to thrive and GOATS MILK saved his life at 2 months old as he literally could not gain weight! I was nursing him all he would take, ate very nutritious foods but he had a super high metabolism! Then months later, he got two bacterial infections...they cured him but he was so lethargic and thin after that illness at 6 months old! I continued with Goats milk and nursing...til he was on solid foods....


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I have to wonder how many new mothers from 3rd World countires desparate enough to travel 1000s of miles on foot or crated and transported by semi trailer are not breast feedng? Why do they need to be given commercially prepared formula when they get here?...If they are breast feeding and then switched to artifical formula, are they given medication to stop their own milk production?...Not doing so would be cruel and inhumane, akin to suddenly stop milking s dairy cow before she's ready to dry up naturally.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Correct, but legal citizen babies should be first in line. Always.


I agree with that too.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

No baby should be denied formula because of the stupidity of the mother, or, American administration. Lets place blame where it belongs, we have a senile old racist in the WH and that is the main problem.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The responsibility to feed illegal alien babies falls on the country they left, Mexico while they trespass across it, their Mules and Coyotes who they pay good money to, and the families they left but will be sending back American dollars.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

G. Seddon said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you are the only person on this post suggesting breast feeding. What could possibly be better? It works!!!


Not everyone can breastfeed. And if you weren't breastfeeding (for whatever reason) when the formula disappeared, you can't just will breast milk into existence.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Mish said:


> Not everyone can breastfeed. And if you weren't breastfeeding (for whatever reason) when the formula disappeared, you can't just will breast milk into existence.


I thought I read somewhere on the internet that even men could produce milk if given the right medication.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 110182


Great minds think alike..


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> Not everyone can breastfeed. And if you weren't breastfeeding (for whatever reason) when the formula disappeared, you can't just will breast milk into existence.


Did the women walking across south America just bring enough formula to get to the border? Or are stores along the way?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chief50 said:


> I thought I read somewhere on the internet that even men could produce milk if given the right medication.


Yes, lactation can be induced. But it takes time and even then it doesn't work everyone. Some medications cause other serious issues such as depression and gastric problems.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Great minds think alike..
> View attachment 110228


That recipe/meme is being flagged by moderators on Facebook as false information.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> That recipe/meme is being flagged by moderators on Facebook as false information.


Who would have thought otherwise. Grandma was a Russian agent spreading disinformation


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Who would have thought otherwise. Grandma was a Russian agent spreading disinformation


I think the buzz over the term "grooming" means much more today than just as it applies to what is happening to our kids and sexual identity.
People are now considered too stupid to be left to their own devices, and there is an attempt to erase the tools for self sufficiency.
There is a fear of the powers that be of independence.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Did the women walking across south America just bring enough formula to get to the border? Or are stores along the way?


I don't know, but once they're in CBP custody I would assume they're not let out daily to do grocery shopping. Those that don't get shipped out immediately, anyway.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Mish said:


> Not everyone can breastfeed. And if you weren't breastfeeding (for whatever reason) when the formula disappeared, you can't just will breast milk into existence.


The vast majority of women are capable of breastfeeding immediately after the birth of their child.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> The vast majority of women are capable of breastfeeding immediately after the birth of their child.


Which is fine. As one of those who wasn't, I also can't pretend we don't exist.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Mish said:


> Which is fine. As one of those who wasn't, I also can't pretend we don't exist.


While I’m aware that there are women incapable of breastfeeding for a number of reasons ,I also know that they are most definitely the exception. As a former L&D Nurse that was responsible for the day to day operations of the largest L&D in the United States Military Medical System I can assure you that it’s relatively rare in comparison to those women who are capable of breastfeeding their children.
Those who”are”unable to breastfeed should certainly have options available to insure the health and welfare of their children.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My grandma couldn't breast feed any of her babies. I don't know what she did give them but they all lived, and are still alive. Hubby and his siblings were fed cow's milk because his mother couldn't breast feed either.

It's sometimes difficult to breast feed a baby. If you have never breast fed a baby you can't understand how difficult it can be. It can be painful, it is time consuming, leakage happens and it is definitely inconvenient.

Hospitals often sabotage breast feeding efforts of new mothers by giving the newborn a bottle within an hour after birth. Both my babies were given a bottle before I got to try feeding them.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I just saw the headline “Pro-Life Conservatives are mad the government isn’t letting migrant infants starve to death”. 
I didn’t read it but 😂


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> I just saw the headline “Pro-Life Conservatives are mad the government isn’t letting migrant infants starve to death”.
> I didn’t read it but 😂


You believed it. Kind of like the headline i saw that said "All liberals say everyone that doesn't think like them must die a horrible, painful death". I didn't believe it though....


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> While I’m aware that there are women incapable of breastfeeding for a number of reasons ,I also know that they are most definitely the exception. As a former L&D Nurse that was responsible for the day to day operations of the largest L&D in the United States Military Medical System I can assure you that it’s relatively rare in comparison to those women who are capable of breastfeeding their children.
> Those who”are”unable to breastfeed should certainly have options available to insure the health and welfare of their children.


I'm not arguing any of that, although I know more than a few women (being a woman who had children who socialized/socializes with other women who had children) who also either had terrible, terrible difficulty breastfeeding, or were like myself and were unable to. Unless we're counting all of the ways in which the medical system wants us to contort ourselves to force out that milk, no matter how little, how painful or how time consuming, I anecdotally believe the number is higher than the ultra-rare person we paint it as.

I also know that I was browbeaten pretty mercilessly about breastfeeding my firstborn, (my children were born in military hospitals, coincidentally) until they figured out for themselves it actually wasn't my fault. I definitely did not need that stress on top of the normal first time, young mom giving birth alone, whose husband was literally deploying for six months days after the birth, that I already had going on. Just a little personal gripe (I have many more, unsurprisingly) from the other side of that military hospital L&D curtain.

I also am a firm believer that a woman should have the right to choose whether she is going to breastfeed not, regardless of her capability to or lack thereof. It's not an indictment of her personality or merit as a mother.

I'm not implying that you were implying anything of the sort, just a random free-flung irritated vent. People really, really need to butt out of the business of others unless they are asked. This is already a pretty fraught issue for most women, who already have all sorts of emotions, guilt, and self-judgement about what they are supposed to do as opposed to what they actually can do (and I don't just mean physically).

Bad day. Apologies all around.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't apologize @Mish. Some people think it's as easy as it was for Brooke in _Blue Lagoon_. If it was that easy we wouldn't need organizations to provide lactation assistance.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> I just saw the headline “Pro-Life Conservatives are mad the government isn’t letting migrant infants starve to death”.
> I didn’t read it but 😂





JeffreyD said:


> You believed it. Kind of like the headline i saw that said "All liberals say everyone that doesn't think like them must die a horrible, painful death". I didn't believe it though....


I know it's not true but go back and reread this thread... many posters _seem_ to be much more worried about the politics of it than they are with the infants going hungry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some of those posters appear to be not worried about babies going hungry know that options to formula do exist but also know that the govt is doing everything it can to stop the mothers of those babies from using nutritious and healthy alternatives to the "formula only" mantra. Big politics created the mess. 

What would you suggest people actually *DO* to help those parents who can't find formula and don't know of alternative infant foods?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Of course we are worried about the politics of the situation. Last year toilet paper and dairy products were in short supply, then it was meat and citrus products, now it's baby formula. What will be the next shortage? Politics affects all of the production and supply.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm thinking someone by the last name of Castro appears to be in charge.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Some of those posters appear to be not worried about babies going hungry know that options to formula do exist but *also know that the govt is doing everything it can to stop the mothers* of those babies from using nutritious and healthy alternatives to the "formula only" mantra. *Big politics created the mess.*


I agree to a large extent but I have a slightly different take on who created it... I think _we the people_ created it or at least allowed it to be created.



> What would you suggest people actually *DO* to help those parents who can't find formula and don't know of alternative infant foods?


I don't know what we can do other than to get the word out about alternatives as best we can. AND... stop arguing the politics of it until the immediate situation is more stable. An idiom I think is apropos starts: and Nero fiddled...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Biden says he is no mind reader

“If we’d been better mind readers, I guess we could have, but we moved as quickly as the problem became apparent to us,” Biden said after he was questioned about the shortage.​







Biden Offers Lame Excuse for Not Acting on Baby Formula Crisis Sooner: Maybe If We Were Mind Readers


Biden has come under fire for not doing enough after baby formula shortages began being reported around the nation.




www.westernjournal.com


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Biden says he is no mind reader...


Funny, for a minute there I thought that said _he has no mind to read._


----------



## Liza007 (Mar 12, 2020)

Not only are the illegals getting the formula, the Ukrainian Nazis are getting it as well. 
The FDA shut down the plants, (they remain closed despite no violations or issues found)
and the FDA will not approve imported formula
Our government has declared war against us.
MOLON LABE people


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Liza007 said:


> Not only are the illegals getting the formula, the Ukrainian Nazis are getting it as well...


Yeah, yeah, yeah, we know... all those Ukrainian Nazis done went and elected themselves a Jewish president... I guess to throw us off???????????????

Well, at least you're somewhat original with the baby formula angle... geez!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting article from WSJ on this. 








Opinion | One Bad Choice and a Baby Formula Shortage


A blinkered view of the risks led to a blinkered decision that endangers thousands of families.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Liza007 (Mar 12, 2020)

homesteadforty said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, we know... all those Ukrainian Nazis done went and elected themselves a Jewish president... I guess to throw us off???????????????
> 
> Well, at least you're somewhat original with the baby formula angle... geez!


Right, because he doesn't take a **** without their permission. He wasn't elected, he was installed by the US 
do your research
There have been Nazis in Ukraine since the Nuremburg trials. The Soviets were supposed to go after them but didn't have the resources subsequent to the end of WWII
Honestly, did you even go to school? Did you take a history or political science course?


----------



## Liza007 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey, the truckers found the baby formula.
It's actually still sitting at Nestle/Gerber distribution centers.
It seems that the broker 'CONVOY' shipper/app is owned by Bezos/Gates

There are full distribution centers 
They are actually destroying the product
Interesting


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

mreynolds said:


> Immigrant babies are still in need of formula. There just is not an easy answer but the answer is not to deny them formula.
> 
> I have a grandchild on the way. We have a plan in case the worst happens.


I think American babies should get American baby formula, before giving it away to everyone else. Taking baby formula away from Americans to give it to others is NOT the answer, but rather another sick America last move by the current administration ... just as protecting the borders of other countries from invasion while leaving American borders wide open ... and many other treasonous acts that began on day one of this anti-American rigeme.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

romysbaskets said:


> I am truly sorry for the lack of formula for those that depend on it..... However there are lots of options... Ok so here is what I did! I had a baby that nursed every 1.5 hours day and night for 5 months! I walked into a health food store a bit on the pale side and the gal lead me to an isle with powdered Goats Milk in containers just like formula! Then she showed me the liquid cartons and glass bottles! So many choices and the difference was just pricing.... I found a small hobby goat owner and she supplied the goats milk which was also organic as all my baby sons food would turn out to be...he had issues and allergies....I bought gallons of it every week! I can tell you that the Dr said it was fine as it was supplemented with nursing but it has been proven that Goats milk is the closest thing to breast milk there is! No matter the shortage that is done with powdered formula....there is an immense amount of GOOD OLD GOATS MILK! It has saved so many lives in the past when there wasn't formula! My second son was failure to thrive and GOATS MILK saved his life at 2 months old as he literally could not gain weight! I was nursing him all he would take, ate very nutritious foods but he had a super high metabolism! Then months later, he got two bacterial infections...they cured him but he was so lethargic and thin after that illness at 6 months old! I continued with Goats milk and nursing...til he was on solid foods....


I think breast milk is best, but not all mothers and babies can do it. I know of a couple who had one baby that was breastfed, then mother later had breast cancer and a double mastectomy (both breasts were removed), then another baby ... can't feed a baby with no breasts ... sorry boys, chest feeding doesn't work either. My brother was also allergic to many things when he was born, and could not drink breast milk, so our mother fed him goat's milk, and he did fine.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Liza007 said:


> Right, because he doesn't take a **** without their permission.


What a mature, educated way to express yourself... can you teach me to say words like that so I can **** them out???



> He wasn't elected, he was installed by the US


Hmmm... wonder why we "installed" Zelensky when we actually supported Poroshenko... curious???



> do your research


Maybe you should follow your own advise???



> There have been Nazis in Ukraine since the Nuremburg trials. The Soviets were supposed to go after them but didn't have the resources subsequent to the end of WWII


Of course there are, the Azov battalion has some, but not all are. There are others but they're not a major factor either socially or politically.



> Honestly, did you even go to school? Did you take a history or political science course?


I was enrolled at University just after turning 16. I took both and have Masters in both PoliSci and History... also have several Bachelors degrees in other subjects. Since you asked me... how about you?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

We all know that breast milk is best for babies. If a mother can breastfeed (i.e., she has breasts, her body is capable of producing enough milk for the baby, and her baby is not allergic to breast milk), I think she should.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

CC Pereira said:


> We all know that breast milk is best for babies. If a mother can breastfeed (i.e., she has breasts, her body is capable of producing enough milk for the baby, and her baby is not allergic to breast milk), I think she should. If a mother that could breast feed chooses not to because she just doesn't want to ... well that is just selfish ... because in such a case, the mother clearly cares more about herself than she does about her baby.


Not the least judgemental are we?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Not the least judgemental are we?


Nope. Just logical. What's more important, the baby's health, or a mother's preference? BTW, this is not a trick question, nor should such a choice be difficult.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

What could possible be better than boobies/


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most babies do just as well on formula as they would mother's milk. It's not your business why a mother doesn't breastfeed.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CC Pereira said:


> Nope. Just logical. What's more important, the baby's health, or a mother's preference? BTW, this is not a trick question, nor should such a choice be difficult.


There are women who can’t breastfeed for medical reasons and others who have chosen not to but in either case, you have absolutely no right to dictate how women feed their children. 

It might come as a bit of a surprise but women can competently make these decisions all on their own.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I already mentioned and understand that there are women who are unable to breast feed (for example, due to not having breasts, not producing enough milk, or babies being allergic to breast milk), in which case goat's milk or formula are good alternatives. 

Everyone, including myself, has the right to express our opinions. An opinion, thought, idea, or suggestion, is very different than say, dictating or forcing something onto others. If you don't agree with my opinions about things like breast feeding, you are free to disagree, and to breast feed or not.

If goat's milk or formula provided everything that human breast milk does for human babies, I wouldn't care at all whether or not women breast feed. Unfortunately, only human breast milk provides everything that human babies need, to be as healthy as possible. Other options are available, and babies can make it on other options, I just think that babies should get the best that we have to offer, if possible. 

For about the first 2-5 days after giving birth, human breast milk contains colostrum, which provides extra nutrients, antibodies, and antioxidants, which together make a huge difference in the baby's immune system, to help the baby's immune system to prepare and adjust to the world outside of the mother. After the milk changes from colostrum to milk, human breast milk also contains living cells, stem cells, white blood cells, antibodies, etc. None of this or colostrum is provided by formula. Human breast milk also contains polyunsaturated acids, such as DHA (docosahexaenoic acid) and ARA (arachidonic acid), which are not provided by formula or the milk of other animals, such as cow milk or goat milk. Milk from different animals also contains different amounts of different nutrients.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CC Pereira said:


> I already mentioned and understand that there are women who are unable to breast feed (for example, due to not having breasts, not producing enough milk, or babies being allergic to breast milk), in which case goat's milk or formula are good alternatives.
> 
> Everyone, including myself, has the right to express our opinions. An opinion, thought, idea, or suggestion, is very different than say, dictating or forcing something onto others. If you don't agree with my opinions about things like breast feeding, you are free to disagree, and to breast feed or not.
> 
> ...


I really don’t need a lesson on breast feeding but your delivery was condescending and happened to show up right after I spent an hour on the phone with a good friend who had just received a lecture similar to yours.

Instead of feeling triumphant about beating breast cancer, some thoughtless soul made her feel like an inadequate mother because she is incapable of breastfeeding because she lacks equipment for the job.

It’s great to make snarky posts about how women should breast feed but not all can and neither you or I should assume we know a woman’s medical or professional circumstances. Decisions like that should be made with medical professionals not internet experts.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I don’t know if allergies are more prevalent now than they once were, or if we’ve just come to a point of such litigation-obsession that everyone is afraid to be liable for giving advice, but I think a lot of the fear is coming from all the aversion we’re seeing to suggesting homemade alternatives.

Sure, breastfeeding is great, but a lot of people can’t or don’t do it. Modern conveniences have taken us to a place where we thought our supply chain of readily available formula, in dozens of varieties, was bullet-proof. We’ve now found a hole in that supply chain, and many aren’t sure what to do.

Obviously, there are lots of babies that aren’t breastfed, and, for whatever reason, need something other than the off-the-shelf, late-night gas-station stock, generic formula. That’s a real problem.

The vast majority of babies can probably safely use one of the 1950s-era Gerber-template recipes that have been showing up, and be just fine. One thing I’ve noticed, though, is that all of those old photos/scans appear to be slightly different. I’m assuming that doctors used to have a method for arriving at a recommended recipe for new mothers, specific to their baby, for when/if they couldn’t or didn’t want to breast feed.

I’d be willing to bet that that knowledge still exists, but it’s something not often used because it’s easier for a doctor to recommend a specific type of formula. If that’s really the case, then the recommendations the White House is making, that smelled like a cop-out at first, to contact your doctor for directions, is probably the correct response.

Either way, it’s got to be terrifying for someone in that position, and they probably are better off getting that recipe from their doctor.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Most babies do just as well on formula as they would mother's milk. It's not your business why a mother doesn't breastfeed.



It kinda is when we have to pay for it.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> I really don’t need a lesson on breast feeding but your delivery was condescending and happened to show up right after I spent an hour on the phone with a good friend who had just received a lecture similar to yours.
> 
> Instead of feeling triumphant about beating breast cancer, some thoughtless soul made her feel like an inadequate mother because she is incapable of breastfeeding because she lacks equipment for the job.
> 
> It’s great to make snarky posts about how women should breast feed but not all can and neither you or I should assume we know a woman’s medical or professional circumstances. Decisions like that should be made with medical professionals not internet experts.


I don't understand how providing the information for people that don't already know it could possibly be interpreted as a condescending lesson or lecture. Way too many people tend to be way too easily offended, by so many things that are not actually offensive, but simply informative.

I never said that being unable to breast feed, or having a mastectomy as part of a breast cancer treatment, makes a woman inadequate or less than, in any way. Interpreting something I said so that it becomes something else does not change what I actually said.

You may think that saying breast feeding is the best but not only option is snarky, but I disagree.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t know if allergies are more prevalent now than they once were, or if we’ve just come to a point of such litigation-obsession that everyone is afraid to be liable for giving advice, but I think a lot of the fear is coming from all the aversion we’re seeing to suggesting homemade alternatives.
> 
> Sure, breastfeeding is great, but a lot of people can’t or don’t do it. Modern conveniences have taken us to a place where we thought our supply chain of readily available formula, in dozens of varieties, was bullet-proof. We’ve now found a hole in that supply chain, and many aren’t sure what to do.
> 
> ...


I can’t even imagine what the parents are struggling with right now.

I was of the impression than Canadian shelves were well stocked and I’ve been in 3 major stores in the last week and while the shelves aren’t empty, they are frighteningly thin.

I have read articles indicating that parents of infants and toddlers requiring very specific forumulas are actually going to ER seeking help and in a couple of cases, gastro tubes are being inserted.

Toilet paper, flour and sugar and even baby wipes shortages were workable but this is unacceptable.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I can’t even imagine what the parents are struggling with right now.
> 
> I was of the impression than Canadian shelves were well stocked and I’ve been in 3 major stores in the last week and while the shelves aren’t empty, they are frighteningly thin.
> 
> ...


Who is the major maker in Canada? Does most of it come from the US, or are US buyers in some way causing your shortage?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Who is the major maker in Canada? Does most of it come from the US, or are US buyers in some way causing your shortage?


I looked pretty hard and found that the one company in Canada producing formula sells it overseas and is months away from increasing production enough to have any impact on shortages.

I knew things we’re getting tight here but didn’t realize that there is literally no domestic sources but in my defence, my ‘baby’ is 32.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ziptie said:


> It kinda is when we have to pay for it.


Then maybe you should take that up with the govt that is supplying formula to illegal immigrants who presumably had no other means of feeding their babies while making the journey to the US. Do you think it is your business why parents are wasting money on not-food purchases since we are also providing school breakfast and lunches? And how are you paying for formula to feed babies not on govt assistance?

Of all the stuff our tax dollars are taken for, formula is nowhere near the top of the list. Maybe I should insist you drive the speed limit or under it since I am paying for your roads.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I looked pretty hard and found that the one company in Canada producing formula sells it overseas and is months away from increasing production enough to have any impact on shortages.
> 
> I knew things we’re getting tight here but didn’t realize that there is literally no domestic sources but in my defence, my ‘baby’ is 32.


The shortage falls at the feet of our government. Our government is a big buyer of baby formula. We use single source contracts and the largest supplier had a production issue creating the shortage.

We make things too big, and when that big thing has a problem it makes a big problem. I understand the benefits of economies of scale, but we seem to ignore the downside of concentrating production in the hands of a small number of sources. 

I think concentrating production in the hands of a few is at the root of all of our supply chain issues. 

For years in manufacturing we would make machines bigger and faster. At some point many manufactures saw the fallacy in that. Many have moved to using multiple smaller machines instead of fewer big machines.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I tried to look this up: as near as I can tell the formula is going to babies THAT ARE IN CUSTODY of our law enforcement department.

Has anybody found a good source that says otherwise? Because the police must feed babies that are incarcerated


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Terri said:


> I tried to look this up: as near as I can tell the formula is going to babies THAT ARE IN CUSTODY of our law enforcement department.
> 
> Has anybody found a good source that says otherwise? Because the police must feed babies that are incarcerated


I think you are right. They are put in custody the minute they cross the border.

Instead of saying police, the majority are illegal border crossings - _U.S. Customs and Border Protection must transfer custody of these children to Health and Human Services (HHS), Office of Refugee Resettlement (ORR), within 72 hours, as described below. _


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The number fluctuates, but almost 10,000 families cross the border each month. About the same number of unaccompanied minors cross monthly. Obviously a child needing formula can't cross alone.

Most of the formula bought with tax money is through WIC. 













__





Special Supplemental Nutrition Program for Women, Infants, and Children (WIC) | Food and Nutrition Service







www.fns.usda.gov






The USDA budget is about 200 billion dollars. WIC is in that 70%


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> The shortage falls at the feet of our government. Our government is a big buyer of baby formula. We use single source contracts and the largest supplier had a production issue creating the shortage.
> 
> We make things too big, and when that big thing has a problem it makes a big problem. I understand the benefits of economies of scale, but we seem to ignore the downside of concentrating production in the hands of a small number of sources.
> 
> ...


I also believe that with such a critical shortage, short term solutions need to be available and made public.

This is not something I believe will happen because giving parents the information they need to bypass the industry will essentially bankrupt them.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Then maybe you should take that up with the govt that is supplying formula to illegal immigrants who presumably had no other means of feeding their babies while making the journey to the US. Do you think it is your business why parents are wasting money on not-food purchases since we are also providing school breakfast and lunches? And how are you paying for formula to feed babies not on govt assistance?
> 
> Of all the stuff our tax dollars are taken for, formula is nowhere near the top of the list. Maybe I should insist you drive the speed limit or under it since I am paying for your roads.


Read the same thing that HD posted. 1 in 5 babies born in the US are on WIC. Never said babies should go hungry etc etc. Yah, it is not on the top of the list costs but a Billion here a Billon there starts to add up over time. When do we stop? 

It does bug me that a fair amount of parents in a first world country can't seem to feed their children's and the schools have to basically provide for all their meals.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Earlier post about baby formula prior to commercial stuff-- Asked my Ma (93 y/o) about it-- store bought Grade A milk and warm it up in the bottle. Period. Karo added if baby not gaining weight. K.I.S.S.

The fact that they've explicity warned mothers "not to dare make your own formula" merely confirms my suspicions that the whole situation is planned and intended to increase control over the naive masses.

While cow's milk allergy is fairly common, it still doesn't account for a large portion of cases. Available supplies of comercial formula would suffice if limited to their use. 

It's all about control. They already control our health care and now they controil our food supply. Now it's real easy for them to turn the scews on ys any time they want to get us to comply, and if they tke away our guns, we'll have no way to resist. ...Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

doc- said:


> Earlier post about baby formula prior to commercial stuff-- Asked my Ma (93 y/o) about it-- store bought Grade A milk and warm it up in the bottle. Period. Karo added if baby not gaining weight. K.I.S.S.
> 
> The fact that they've explicity warned mothers "not to dare make your own formula" merely confirms my suspicions that the whole situation is planned and intended to increase control over the naive masses.
> 
> ...


Straight cows milk is very hard for infants to digest. And it is low on a couple of things, such as carbs. I studied up on the subject as both of my kids were adopted, and the younger child was premature. Straight cows milk made his stomach upset until he was 18 months old.

I have heard from MANY different sources that goats milk is better than cows milk for infants, and in fact when AMerica was being settled goats milk was what the commoners used both in England and in the colonies. Cows eat a lot,but the commoners could very often find the grazing for a couple-three goats, and goats usually have twins which gave the commoner a bit of meat as well.

But YES it is about control! I have seen a couple-three recipes for making your own formula on the net, but the gov. says NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Desperate Mothers could be buying goats milk or canned milk in the stores and making their own, and the gov. remains silent!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The govt is doing worse than saying nothing. The word from on high is to let your baby starve if you can't find formula because mixing your own substitute is more dangerous than letting your baby go hungry.

Not exactly, but crappy advice like "homemade formulas are dangerous" and "contact your doctor if you can't find formula" and the slightly less bad "any formula is okay if you can't find your normal brand" doesn't help parents when no formula is available.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Human vs cow vs goat milk-- differences are small and insignificant if breast/bottle feeding isn;t continued exclusively for too many months Comparison of Human Breast Milk Nutrition to Goat's Milk & Cow's Milk | Livestrong.com

We BabyBoomers were raised on cows milk almost exclusively when breast feeding came to be considered old-fashioned and women had been "liberated" by the war effort experience.

Another non-problem created by the Libs/Totalitarians to gain control.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

doc- said:


> The fact that they've explicity warned mothers "not to dare make your own formula" merely confirms my suspicions that the whole situation is planned and intended to increase control over the naive masses.


I agree.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My mother in law about went ballistic when she found out I planned on breast-feeding her grandchildren. She said they wouldn't gain weight, they would be sick all the time, they wouldn't get enough to eat, I wouldn't know how much they were eating and a dozen other arguments. She had her kids during the time that formula was being pushed on an unsuspecting public. She was really surprised that my babies got chubby, grew well and were very healthy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oil from Saudi Arabia, chips from China, Häagen-Dazs from, oh that is American. Anyway.

And now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531751374530220033


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

As _Reason _has detailed throughout the recent crisis, the FDA's priorities have been protecting the domestic formula industry (and the dairy industry, which provides key inputs for baby formula) from foreign competition. As a result, it's nearly impossible to find foreign-made baby formula in the U.S., even though formula manufacturers based in England, the Netherlands, and Germany are some of the biggest suppliers of baby formula to the rest of the world.









FDA Finally Admits It Caused the Baby Formula Shortage


The FDA's unnecessary and protectionist rules that effectively ban foreign-made baby formula from being imported into the U.S. led to the crisis.




reason.com


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Biden recently said that he would like the USA to continue to import baby formula so that people had more suppliers to rely on. I wonder, does the overseas baby formula people have standards as high as the USA? Might they be able to make it cheaper because Uncle Sugar is not looking over their shoulder?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Terri said:


> Biden recently said that he would like the USA to continue to import baby formula so that people had more suppliers to rely on. I wonder, does the overseas baby formula people have standards as high as the USA? Might they be able to make it cheaper because Uncle Sugar is not looking over their shoulder?


I have that same concern on all imported foods from China, India, Vietnam and those countries. Europe does not concern me.


----------

